# Zuk DF20A - HIgh Pressure fuel pump.



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

These pumps hate water in the fuel! I had a poor filter & tank setup (now fixed) on my df30 and failed a couple of them. Took apart as you did but had no luck getting it to run again. And hard to test since it’s 3-pole brushless. 

They are expensive to replace too


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MattGent said:


> These pumps hate water in the fuel! I had a poor filter & tank setup (now fixed) on my df30 and failed a couple of them. Took apart as you did but had no luck getting it to run again. And hard to test since it’s 3-pole brushless.
> 
> They are expensive to replace too


What physical impact do you think the the water had on your pumps? Corrosion? Excessive friction/wear?
Or, hard water deposit is on that fine sift filter?


----------



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

I found no evidence of any corrosion or wear. It looked great on the inside. I guess there’s a chance I didn’t get it reassembled correctly.


----------

